# Social Security Card



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Any recent testers here remember if you needed your social security card for the civil service exam? Mine got misplaced in the tornado of paperwork for the military and I'm trying to to spend the $50+ to get a new one right away


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

I dont remember being asked it.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Nightstalker said:


> I dont remember being asked it.


Ok thanks, Mass.gov doesn't say anything about it either, just a photo ID. I just wanted to double check, thanks.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

No, just a photo ID to take the test, much more stringent then voting to elect the leader of the free world. If you're a minority, claim the ID requirement is racist.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Hush said:


> No, just a photo ID to take the test, much more stringent then voting to elect the leader of the free world. If you're a minority, claim the ID requirement is racist.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


Haha on my application I bubbled in I'm a gay female minority...I need every advantage I can get


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2012)

USAF286 said:


> Haha on my application I bubbled in I'm a gay female minority...I need every advantage I can get


Ask the Malone brothers how that worked out for them with the Boston Fire Department.

For those who don't know, back in the 80's, there were 2 brothers who are white Irish Catholics who claimed they were black on the CS exam, and were hired as firefighters under the quota system.

They would have likely gotten away with it, but they tried the same scam on a promotion exam, and the FD finally caught on. Both were fired and lost their CS appeals.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Delta784 said:


> Ask the Malone brothers how that worked out for them with the Boston Fire Department.
> 
> For those who don't know, back in the 80's, there were 2 brothers who are white Irish Catholics who claimed they were black on the CS exam, and were hired as firefighters under the quota system.
> 
> They would have likely gotten away with it, but they tried the same scam on a promotion exam, and the FD finally caught on. Both were fired and lost their CS appeals.


If only they didn't try and push their luck! I'm a white Irish heterosexual catholic and thats what I put because I'm proud of it!


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Jokes aside, I've been told I'm part Iroquois, through "family lore." Never looked too hard into documenting it because its under the threshold for a casino kickback, but if granny warren prevails I just might have to start "checking the box"

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Inspector71 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hush said:


> Jokes aside, I've been told I'm part Iroquois, through "family lore." Never looked too hard into documenting it because its under the threshold for a casino kickback, but if granny warren prevails I just might have to start "checking the box"


Dude...
You KNOW you're related to Liz "sounds like duck" Warren, you're 1/64th native american bro!
BTW Obama is giving away Social Security $$$ anyway so who cares!


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Inspector71 said:


> Dude...
> You KNOW you're related to Liz "sounds like duck" Warren, you're 1/64th native american bro!
> BTW Obama is giving away Social Security $$$ anyway so who cares!


You're saying the EBT I requested comes with a SS card? I'm all set then!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cousteau (Oct 31, 2011)

I am part Native American but the way I understood the wording _many moons ago_ was you had to have tribal affiliation with your tribe to claim minority preference. However you go about that I don't know. Try wearing a headdress during exam. Or better yet, wear only a loin cloth.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

cousteau said:


> I am part Native American but the way I understood the wording _many moons ago_ was you had to have tribal affiliation with your tribe to claim minority preference. However you go about that I don't know. Try wearing a headdress during exam. Or better yet, wear only a loin cloth.


Would a turban be a bad idea?


----------



## nemedic (May 25, 2011)

USAF286 said:


> Would a turban be a bad idea?


You might get an extra special pat down. Then sue and claim racial, religious, and sexual discrimination.


----------

